# concern re: 15 month old not standing or walking



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

I am hoping some of you wise mamas might be able to help me figure out what is going on w/my 15 month old. A little history - she was a shoulder distocia birth, and fractured her clavical. It seemed to heal quickly, however she has never crawled, which I associated w/a pain memory. Instead she scoots all around on her bottom. She will only pull up to her knees. She has never pulled up to a complete stand on her own. If she is well supported she can stand for very short periods of time. She does not cruise or walk. If you hold her around her middle she will take steps on her toes, but not really putting any weight on her feet. She cannot stand up if only held by her hands.

I have her 15 month check up in two weeks, so I will talk to my ped about it. I am also bringing her to our chiropractor next week to get her thoughts. I have been discussing it w/both of them all along, and it has been a wait & see approach. But now I am getting really concerned. It seems like she should be stronger and more mobile at this point. We're really starting to get worried.

If anyone has any ideas as to what this might be, or any similar experiences, I'd really appreciat hearing them.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

Well I know it is not a concern about walking unless the child is over 18 mo. My son did not walk till he was 14 mo. But I would be a little concerned that she is not pulling to a stand or at least bearing her own wait on her legs for a minute or two. I think most babies her age would be at least cruising at that age. I would not worry about the crawling though as some children do not crawl.
So yeah, I would get the dr to check her out especially if your get tells you something could be off. But try not to worry as there is a lot of very effective help available if there is an issue.
Good luck .


----------



## Upside (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with Spirit Dancer. That she isn't walking wouldn't bother me, my DD didn't walk until 15 months. But check with your doctor about her not standing or cruising. She may just be very cautious or not like to try new things. For me, personally, when I find something that works (for your DD scooting around on her bottom) I hate to change it...

Good luck, mama. Don't worry too much before you talk to the doc.


----------



## alisonh916 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have so been there mama! my DS is now 20 months old and is making progress to walk on his own finally! (He can push his little plastic lawn mower around!) But at 15 months old he didn't crawl at all! Not even scooting on his bottom. He would roll where he needed to go. I started taking him to our chiropractor and within several visits we were commando crawling and have progressed from there! By 18 months old he was speed crawling and pulling up to his knees like yours is doing. Then finally the day he turned 18 months old he pulled to stand, we've now progressed to cruising and pushing his little lawn mower around. I take him to the chiro weekly with me. I am considering taking him to physical therapy if he dosen't branch out and walk within the next month. I truly belived he had a misalignment in his spine and joints that was making it uncomfortable to crawl/walk. Now i think it is more of a confidence issue about letting go of me (or the lawn mower) to walk on his own, but I take him to the chiro anyway to keep him aligned! Absolutly talk about your concerns at your checkup, also take her to the chiro as well!! It can get frustrating and you worry if your child is ok, I know! If your ped doesn't feel that there is a problem but you do (you know your child!) push the issue and try and get a physical therapy consult. Hope this helps!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

t1h

thank you for the replies, info & support mamas.


----------



## Aridel (Apr 25, 2004)

Just a quick note - I don't know a lot about physical delays/typical development range or anything. However, if you are still feeling concerned, even if your doctor wants to wait and see, you can call Early Intervention in your state. Parents can self refer - they will send a team out to your house to evaluate your dd and see how she is doing in all areas of development. If she qualifies (a delay of a certain amount) someone would start coming to your house to work with her, at a low, sliding scale cost. In my state it is a voluntary program, which means that even if a child qualifies, the parent is not forced to sign them up for therapy.

Doctors don't always understand developmental issues. If you are still worried, call EI (It might be Zero to Three or something similar in your area.) The testing is very child friendly, and most kids actually end up enjoying both the test and the therapy, if they need it.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

bumping - your replies are so helpful, hoping for more







:


----------



## Oka-san (Jan 3, 2006)

This sounds like my DD - she was a butt-scooter too! She never crawled, just went straight from butt-scooting to walking. And she never cruised, either. Never pulled up on furniture, or anything like that. She never really stood up on her own until the day she started to walk, which was the day before she turned 15 months old. It was actually pretty cool - one day she just stood right up and started to walk! We were amazed.

Does your DD get around well by scooting on her butt? If she does, then maybe the reason she hasn't done any of the other things is because she doesn't feel the need. That's what we decided was going on with our DD; she just didn't have any reason to try to stand or walk until the spirit finally moved her. Perhaps this is what's going on with your little butt-scooter, too.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oka-san* 
This sounds like my DD - she was a butt-scooter too! She never crawled, just went straight from butt-scooting to walking. And she never cruised, either. Never pulled up on furniture, or anything like that. She never really stood up on her own until the day she started to walk, which was the day before she turned 15 months old. It was actually pretty cool - one day she just stood right up and started to walk! We were amazed.

Does your DD get around well by scooting on her butt? If she does, then maybe the reason she hasn't done any of the other things is because she doesn't feel the need. That's what we decided was going on with our DD; she just didn't have any reason to try to stand or walk until the spirit finally moved her. Perhaps this is what's going on with your little butt-scooter, too.









That sounds exactly like my dd! She is quite proficient w/the butt scooting, and she is also very laid back (some may say lazy







). She doesn't work hard for much, and she has three older siblings and a dog to keep her entertained. With all her large motor skills she never really practiced or struggled. She just held off & one day she did it w/ease. So who knows, maybe this is how she'll handle walking.

Thanks for sharing your story. It helps me feel like perhaps things are OK after all.


----------



## kittykatty (Jul 9, 2005)

DD does the butt scoot, too, and she's REALLY fast with it. She just started walking in the last couple of days (she's almost 15 months), but we've been sort of encouraging her for a while. Not forcing her, but trying to have her walk holding our hands, etc., for as long as she was interested.

I would definitely bring up the not standing/pulling up and not bearing weight on her legs. I don't know that it's necessarily a problem, but there should be exercises that you can do with her to help her get used to the sensation of weight on her feet etc.

And I 2nd the EI if you feel your ped doesn't give you enough info, or if you're worried. The evaluation should be completely free, and I hear the services are really fun for the kids - like playtime with special toys!


----------

